# Permits and fees coming soon.



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I freaking called it. I freaking called it August 16, 2021. 

I said this:


Lone_Hunter said:


> One thing i forgot about, never liked , and may eventually come to Utah (I hope not) is "wilderness permits". Aka "Hiking permit". This happens when public lands and trails are so heavily congested, with so many people, in order to stem the flow, they have to issue permits to be there. There is a set number of permits in any given day, and only those people with permits are authorized to be on public lands. If you go hiking without a permit, a fish cop will issue you a citation at the trail head. In order to get a permit, you had to call ahead at the local ranger station the day before in order to get one for the next morning. They'd post it out on a bulletin board that night before they closed, and you'd pick it up in the morning. I don't know how they'd ever enforce that here, but I hope that system never comes here. I shouldn't even mention it because someone, somewhere, will think its a good idea. "Papers please" on public lands? The thought of it pisses me off.


And I said it here, just to be on the level.








It's time to oust Mr. Anti Public Land Mike Lee


Your not at all suspicious about how he's saying Utah is ready for the Olympics? After all that has been going on here with out of control growth? Rising taxes and cost of living? If we could just figure out a way to stop all these **** Californians from coming here the last 10 years or so...




www.utahwildlife.net





*Only it's worse then I expected.* Your gonna have to shell out cash, just to take your kids to the freaking grotto on the nebo.


On KSL. 








This proposal would bring fees to dozens of popular Utah trailheads and recreation spots


A new proposal from the U.S. Forest Service would require fees for dozens of trailheads, campsites and day use areas throughout the Uinta-Wasatch-Cache National Forest.




www.ksl.com





Forest service website, the devil is in the details.








Story Map Series


This story map was created with the Story Map Series application in ArcGIS Online.




usfs.maps.arcgis.com





Since I used the grotto as an example, direct copy and paste from forest service website.

LOWER GROTTO TRAILHEAD


Site NameLOWER GROTTO TRAILHEADSite TypeTRAILHEADForestUinta-Wasatch-Cache National ForestDistrictSpanish Fork Ranger DistrictProposed ActionNew FeeArea DescriptionThe Grotto is located up the Nebo National Scenic Byway 7 miles from the forest boundary on FR015 on the north end. The Grotto is a hike to a grotto waterfall.AmenitiesGarbage receptacle, Paved Parking, Permanent sign on kiosk or stand alone, Picnic Tables, Security Presence for Public/Resource Protection, Vault Toilet Equestrian OHV, No Fire Device, Paved Access RoadOther AmentiesEase of Approach, Established Vegetation, Fee Collection: Fee Station, Near a Population Center, Recreation opportunities adjacent, Scenic View, Site has several things that need to be replaced, Tourism opportunitiesProposed ChangesFee Per Week: Current: $0 Proposed: $20 Fee Per Season/Year: Current: $0 Proposed: $60 Fee Per Multi-Day: Current: $0 Proposed: $10


Comment period is open. If you think it will do any good, tell em what you think.

I'm not as pissed off as I should be... yet. Probably because I don't visit the beaten path with signs, but phuck all if this isn't East California now.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My nephew told me about the Payson Canyon grotto proposal. Anyway to get more money they'll try.

The place that is a joke and needs some attention is the Diamond Fork road! Multiple times I've dang near been ran off the road through the narrows with 30+' trailers taking the entire road to get in or out of the area. Let alone the hikers parking along the road in posted "NO PARKING" areas just to go for a hike. I've never seen a Sheriff or any law enforcement writing tickets or towing the dip chits.

I'm sure there will soon be a fee shack to use the new oiled road at sheep creek heading to Renegade Point.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> My nephew told me about the Payson Canyon grotto proposal. Anyway to get more money they'll try.
> 
> The place that is a joke and needs some attention is the Diamond Fork road! Multiple times I've dang near been ran off the road through the narrows with 30+' trailers taking the entire road to get in or out of the area. Let alone the hikers parking along the road in posted "NO PARKING" areas just to go for a hike. I've never seen a Sheriff or any law enforcement writing tickets or towing the dip chits.
> 
> I'm sure there will soon be a fee shack to use the new oiled road at sheep creek heading to Renegade Point.


Ya I haven't been up through Diamond fork in at least a couple years now. Too many people, you couldn't pay me to go in there. Last I was up sheep creek/unicorn ridge area was back before they shut down the road to pave it in through strawberry. I've yet to go check it out. I do remember checking out what I'm going to call a "road erasure". Used to be a road that went down by a creek, trailer camp at the bottom, and you could go up a small canyon on foot.  Wind was favorable for the morning, got within 100 yards of a sattilite bull with a spike tag, so i just stared and called him with a cow call for fun. But yeah, it was interesting seeing how the forest service removed the road to that area completely. I imagine now, it's as crowded as the nebo loop with that fresh pavement.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Ya I haven't been up through Diamond fork in at least a couple years now. Too many people, you couldn't pay me to go in there. Last I was up sheep creek/unicorn ridge area was back before they shut down the road to pave it in through strawberry. I've yet to go check it out. I do remember checking out what I'm going to call a "road erasure". Used to be a road that went down by a creek, trailer camp at the bottom, and you could go up a small canyon on foot. Wind was favorable for the morning, got within 100 yards of a sattilite bull with a spike tag, so i just stared and called him with a cow call for fun. But yeah, it was interesting seeing how the forest service removed the road to that area completely. I imagine now, it's as crowded as the nebo loop with that fresh pavement.


I was up there on the bow hunt last year, can confirm. Even busier than it was, which was already packed with people.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Yup, they did away with the Indian Creek road a couple years ago. Beckstrom's had sheep camp in the bottom just off the now paved road. It was a good spot to catch some elk at one time, Bears were all over that area too. It looked like to me, the old road is still open for single track travel. motorcycle, sprocket heads, and hikers. 

I heard they are considering paving the road through Rays Valley to Diamond Fork now. 🙄


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Indian creek.... yeah that was probably it. Been so long since I heard it, i forgot it.



taxidermist said:


> I heard they are considering paving the road through Rays Valley to Diamond Fork now. 🙄


----------

